
NodeSource survey reveals developers are slacking on security - spacemanspiffy
https://sdtimes.com/nodesource-survey-reveals-developers-slacking-security/
======
ecares
Hopefully the initiatives of the Node.js security Working group
([https://github.com/nodejs/security-wg](https://github.com/nodejs/security-
wg)) will raise the bar here.

